# Alba Shaper Rehab



## valleyboy101 (Mar 13, 2014)

I previously posted a couple pictures of this shaper a couple of weeks ago on "New Shaper Sat."  In the meantime I have disassembled it as far as I intend to, have it sanded and the 2 big parts painted.  The ways and gears etc. all appear to be in fine shape. 
 The only problem is with the housing which houses the shaft for the bull gear.  On the bottom of the housing is a mount for the eccentric which drives the table feed and its associated drive gear.  As can be seen in the picture the lower part of the housing was broken off and welded,  it was broken off again when I got it so I had it welded.  It welded up nicely and the gears mesh up OK.  The problem is that I now realize the the outer end of the housing is meant to rotate so that the cross feed drive rod doesn't end up the wrong length when the table is raised/lowered.  I ground out some of the weld but still no rotation - is it seized or welded?
I have been soaking it in penetrating  oil and will try some heat tomorrow.  However as none of the parts were even close to being seized I think it is still welded.  The only solution seems to be to bore it out past the weld (about 5/8"), free it up and make a bushing to replace lost bearing surface.  Any one have any other ideas?
Michael


----------



## valleyboy101 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi All,
The shaper is just about done.  I powered it up last night and it ran OK except for a minor clunk in the gear box and the fact that the motor was reverse rotation.  Tonight I reversed the motor and smooth sailing - it appears that the helical gears on the bull gear and its drive gear didn't take to well to running backwards.
In a previous post I showed the only big problem that I had with the machine.  The housing which should have swiveled to keep the cross feed drive in the correct position (as the table is raised and lowered) was seized solid with rust and/or weld from a repair.  After some grinding and a lot of pounding with no success it was off to the mill.  I mounted the housing on the rotary table and using a 2 flute bit, plunge cut a row of holes along the welded radius.  On the last hole before going deeper the tone changed when I tapped the housing with a bead blow hammer - it was free!
After a lot of pounding with my new heavy dead blow hammer and a block, it was apart.  It took a fair amount of work to get a little warp out of the casting, but it ended up rotating nice and smoothly.
Over the new few days I'll finish the paint, move it into position, mount a bit and start on some projects that I have lined up for it - like the dovetails for more tool holders for my QC toolpost.
Michael




Milling out the weld


----------



## rmack898 (Mar 19, 2014)

That's a nice looking shaper. Glad you saved it.


----------



## f350ca (Mar 19, 2014)

See sure looks better with some fresh paint.

Greg


----------



## valleyboy101 (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks,
A few hours of cleaning and sanding and painting can do wonders.  Also soaking rusted parts in molasses and water can make anybody look like a pro in rust removal. 
Michael


----------



## cjtoombs (Mar 19, 2014)

Nice looking shaper, enjoy.


----------



## Andywoj (Mar 20, 2014)

Your shaper looks exactly like my Elliot.
The paint on yours is much nicer.

Andy


----------

